# Ipod vidéo



## tyler_d (4 Août 2005)

news vu sur clubic (mais que fait macgé !!! je lis de plus en plus d'info mac sur ce site... pc !!!) (bon ok ce sont les vacances...)

 es rumeurs autour de l'arrivée d'un éventuel iPod Video continuent à alimenter de nombreux débats et actualités. Aujourd'hui, c'est Apple qui alimente directement ces rumeurs. En effet, la firme à la pomme aurait modifié la description de la marque iPod. Auparavant la marque était décrite de cette façon :

« Portable and handheld digital electronic devices for recording, organizing, transmitting, manipulating, and reviewing text, data, and audio files ».

En français : « produits numériques et portables pour l'enregistrement, l'organisation, la transmission, la manipulation et la lecture de textes, données et fichiers audio ».

Le 18 juin dernier, Apple aurait modifié cette description ainsi :

« full line of electronic and mechanical accessories and computer software for portable and handheld digital electronic devices for recording, organizing, transmitting, manipulating, and reviewing text, data, audio, image, and video files ».

En français : « ligne complète de produits électroniques, d'accessoires et de logiciels pour les dispositifs numérique et portable destiné à l'enregistrement, à l'organisation, à la transmission, à la manipulation et à la lecture de textes, données, fichiers audio, images et vidéos ».


----------



## minime (4 Août 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> news vu sur clubic (mais que fait macgé !!! je lis de plus en plus d'info mac sur ce site... pc !!!) (bon ok ce sont les vacances...)



Une dépêche similaire (ajout par Apple d'une allusion à la vidéo dans la description de la marque le 18/06/2005) reprenant celle de MacRumors a été publiée la veille sur iGeneration.fr.


----------



## tyler_d (4 Août 2005)

i'm sorry  :rose: 

pourtant je suis allé d'abord voir sur ce site.... mais bon, apparement c pas la news du moment... (les fringues pour bébé et le dock de papy dans l'ohaio avait la priorité apparement....  )


----------



## mercutio (4 Août 2005)

Quand on voit la technologie embarquée dans la PSP et autres PDA, ainsi que le prix des camescopes numériques... on se dit que Apple traîne quand même. 

Remarquez, j'attends plus d'Apple les chipsets graphiques amovibles sur imac, mini et portables et un écran pour le Shuffle u'un ipod vidéo.


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Cela dit, sur l'écran du iPod, de la vidéo.......


----------



## ederntal (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, sur l'écran du iPod, de la vidéo.......



Oui c'est un eternel débat... je suis d'accords avec toi... mais aprioris ça fait vendre   

On dis que c'est pour le brancher sur la tv et regarder ses films dessus, mais tout le monde qui a les moyens de s'acheter ca a deja un lecteur dvd donc je voit pas trop...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Ben oui, ou alors faire un jukebox comme archos fait, avec un écran énorme, mais là c'est plus portable du tout.... pas super :mouais:
l'iPod est un baladeur, pas un magnétoscope 
Perso moi pour mater des films en voyage ben je prends mon iBook et pis voilà


----------



## tyler_d (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, ou alors faire un jukebox comme archos fait, avec un écran énorme, mais là c'est plus portable du tout.... pas super :mouais:
> l'iPod est un baladeur, pas un magnétoscope
> Perso moi pour mater des films en voyage ben je prends mon iBook et pis voilà




ok, mais apparement on vend plus d'ipod que d'ibook... alors pourquoi pas lui ajouter cette fonction vidéo, après chacun fait comme il veut et on n'en parle plus !

(perso je ne vois pas trop l'intéret non plus mais bon, je compte sur apple pour nous sortir le truc qui tue)...


----------



## jean-lou (4 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Perso moi pour mater des films en voyage ben je prends mon iBook et pis voilà



Perso j'ai pas les sous pour un iBook, lol

Tu me diras je n'ai pas non plus les sous pour un ipod, vidéo ou pas !!!!

JEanlOu


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

Comme ça c'est réglé :rateau:


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

l'ipod pour moi est lecteur audio même l'ipod photo n'a pas lieux d'être on peut pas regardé des photo sur un écran aussi petit. si il veule faire un truc comme ça qu'il sorte un disque dur avec connexion télé ou écran mais pas avec des des truc de 1 pouce et demi sa sert a rein a part se la donné en société.
apple doit resté dans l'éfficasse et pas dans le gadget. je trouve même que les jeux sur le i pod mini ne serve pas a grand chose.


----------



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

on peut toujours imaginer un iPod avec un écran plus GRAND, sur toute sa surface (cf les nombreux fake qui traînent ça et la) Arkos a déjà pris la voie avec le nouvel AV500


----------



## Lio70 (11 Août 2005)

En ajoutant une sortie vidéo à l'iPod, ça peut devenir intéressant. Il y en a déjà une sur mon appareil photo numérique (Ixus 40) qui n'est pas plus volumineux que mon iPod mini. Je sors la vidéo prise avec l'Ixus sur mon téléviseur de salon.

Pourquoi pas jouer des QuickTime à partir de l'iPod ?


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> En ajoutant une sortie vidéo à l'iPod, ça peut devenir intéressant. Il y en a déjà une sur mon appareil photo numérique (Ixus 40) qui n'est pas plus volumineux que mon iPod mini. Je sors la vidéo prise avec l'Ixus sur mon téléviseur de salon.
> 
> Pourquoi pas jouer des QuickTime à partir de l'iPod ?


dans ce cas sa peut être bien!


----------



## fabillot (11 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> l'ipod pour moi est lecteur audio même l'ipod photo n'a pas lieux d'être on peut pas regardé des photo sur un écran aussi petit. si il veule faire un truc comme ça qu'il sorte un disque dur avec connexion télé ou écran mais pas avec des des truc de 1 pouce et demi sa sert a rein a part se la donné en société.
> apple doit resté dans l'éfficasse et pas dans le gadget. je trouve même que les jeux sur le i pod mini ne serve pas a grand chose.





Heu ... l'iPod Photo possède une sortie video et que tu peux brancher sur un télé, et voir tes photos en grand.
Je ne vois pas où est le problème là ....


----------



## toys (11 Août 2005)

fabillot a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... l'iPod Photo possède une sortie video et que tu peux brancher sur un télé, et voir tes photos en grand.
> Je ne vois pas où est le problème là ....


pour les photos sa vas s'est pour la vidéo que l'écran est limite


----------



## Piewhy (13 Août 2005)

ce qui serait bien ce serait d'utiliser l'ipod au format classique comme bibliotheque de film qu'on branche sur la télé via un dock ou un cable av...

Lire des videos sur un petit écran : bof
avoir un lecteur de video deux fois plus grand que l'ipod actuel : bof :d


----------



## toys (13 Août 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui serait bien ce serait d'utiliser l'ipod au format classique comme bibliotheque de film qu'on branche sur la télé via un dock ou un cable av...
> 
> Lire des videos sur un petit écran : bof
> avoir un lecteur de video deux fois plus grand que l'ipod actuel : bof :d



en gros un disque dure qui lit les films!
y en a dejas pas mal sur le marché et je sait pas si s'est si vendu que ça quand on voit les prix des lecteur dvd divix ! :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en gros un disque dure qui lit les films!
> y en a dejas pas mal sur le marché et je sait pas si s'est si vendu que ça quand on voit les prix des lecteur dvd divix ! :hein:



Je ne vois d'intérêt à un iPod vidéo que si il y a un iTunesVidéoStore.


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois d'intérêt à un iPod vidéo que si il y a un iTunesVidéoStore.


oui je suis d'accore aussi !


----------



## fabillot (14 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois d'intérêt à un iPod vidéo que si il y a un iTunesVidéoStore.



Non, moi j'y vois un grand interet qui est de pouvoir , au même titre que d'y regarder mes photos, lire tous mes petits films vidéos pris avec mon appareil photo. Il est possible de directement les récuper sur l'iPod mais pas de les lire, et je trouve cela vraiment dommage.
Pouvoir visionner, partout où je vais, directement sur l'iPod ou sur télé, mes photos ET vidéos c'est ce que devrait pouvoir faire cet appareil; et je suis sure que mise à jour logiciel seulement permet de le faire.


----------



## Casodex (15 Août 2005)

Bref  il faut attendre l'AE de septembre car...
IT videostore = ipod video
Avec enfin un super interet pour le mac mini branché sur un écran.
J'ai des reves de media center avant Noel...
Desole
 :rose:


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Septembre 2005)

fabillot a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi j'y vois un grand interet qui est de pouvoir , au même titre que d'y regarder mes photos, lire tous mes petits films vidéos pris avec mon appareil photo. Il est possible de directement les récuper sur l'iPod mais pas de les lire, et je trouve cela vraiment dommage.
> Pouvoir visionner, partout où je vais, directement sur l'iPod ou sur télé, mes photos ET vidéos c'est ce que devrait pouvoir faire cet appareil; et je suis sure que mise à jour logiciel seulement permet de le faire.


vu la qualité des films sur apareil photo  moyen...


----------



## deadlocker (2 Septembre 2005)

Se ramener avec un iPod plutôt qu'une pochette de 20 DivX, c'est sympas . Une autre fonction qui serait vraiment très pratique, c'est la possibilité de lire les Powerpoint et les fichiers keynote ! Au lieu de se trimbaler son iBook ou Pbook à chaque présentation, on prend son iPod. Le pied


----------



## Macintosheux (2 Septembre 2005)

Selon ThinkSecret, c'est loin d'être sûr, ils pensent plutôt à une simple augmentation des capacités...  

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0509ipod.html


----------



## pim (3 Septembre 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Se ramener avec un iPod plutôt qu'une pochette de 20 DivX, c'est sympas . Une autre fonction qui serait vraiment très pratique, c'est la possibilité de lire les Powerpoint et les fichiers keynote ! Au lieu de se trimbaler son iBook ou Pbook à chaque présentation, on prend son iPod. Le pied



Il me semble que la fonctionnalité dont tu parles est déjà supportée par l'iPod couleur actuel...


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Septembre 2005)

Keynote et Power Point??? 

T sur???

-> Si qqun sait confirmer...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Keynote et Power Point???
> 
> T sur???
> 
> -> Si qqun sait confirmer...



Il "suffit" de transformer chacune de tes slides en jpeg. 
ce n'est pas top top.


----------



## superseb (3 Septembre 2005)

si apple etait amené a revolutionné.... je ne pense pas que ce soit plus ou mieux que ça :

http://www.archos.com/products/av_700/


----------



## lamidenis (3 Septembre 2005)

superseb a dit:
			
		

> si apple etait amené a revolutionné.... je ne pense pas que ce soit plus ou mieux que ça :
> 
> http://www.archos.com/products/av_700/



C'est vrai qu'il s'agit bien de révolution d'après Apple, équivalente à celle de l'arrivée des Ipod. Augmenter les capacités de produits déjà en vente n'en serait pas une ! 

J'ai hâte ! J'ai hâte ! Que nous mijote le grand Steve ?!


----------



## pim (3 Septembre 2005)

superseb a dit:
			
		

> si apple etait amené a revolutionné.... je ne pense pas que ce soit plus ou mieux que ça :
> 
> http://www.archos.com/products/av_700/



C'est tout à fait superbe cet Archos, mais cela fait tout de même 20 cm x 10 cm x 2 cm et 600 grammes ! Un autre Archos semble deux fois plus petit :

http://www.archos.com/products/prw_500710.html

Et que penser de la puissance nécessaire au décodage vidéo ? Il me semble qu'il faut pas mal de puissance pour faire tourner Quicktime 7, et sans doute encore plus pour décoder du DivX... 

Est-ce que quelqu'un sais si cela est _théoriquement_ réalisable avec la puce embarquée dans l'iPod actuel, ou au contraire doit-on s'attendre à une grosse modification de la puce ? Merci à ceux qui s'y connaissent d'éclairer ma lanterne !  



			
				lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il s'agit bien de révolution d'après Apple, équivalente à celle de l'arrivée des Ipod. Augmenter les capacités de produits déjà en vente n'en serait pas une !



Ton analyse est excellente, mais je ne peux plus te bouler  :rose:  

Alors vive la révolution !  Steve va nous sortir le "grand jeu"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et que penser de la puissance nécessaire au décodage vidéo ? Il me semble qu'il faut pas mal de puissance pour faire tourner Quicktime 7, et sans doute encore plus pour décoder du DivX...



La PSP de sony fait tourner des vidéos h264/AVC (non HD) sans problèmes


----------



## pim (3 Septembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> La PSP de sony fait tourner des vidéos h264/AVC (non HD) sans problèmes



Si on cherche ce qui est presque aussi petit qu'un iPod et très puissant, parler de la PSP ou d'Archos n'est rien face au PalmOne Life Drive, qui intègre un petit disque dur de 4 Go en plus de l'offre Palm habituelle.

Mais ne nous égarons pas, Steve ne va pas nous proposer quelque chose avec 25 fonctions, si iPod vidéo il y a, il ne pourra lire que 1 ou 2 formats de vidéo, et surtout sera hyper simple de fonctionnement.


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

Ce lien a déjà peut être été donné? pour les non-anglophones, il s'agit un concours vidéo. Avec à la clef... un ipod video à gagner... 


			
				consumers4choice.org a dit:
			
		

> Find out if you won an Apple Video iPod November 9th.



Edit : un click sur un lien de cette page me rend tout sceptique, d'un seul coup... c'est ici


----------



## olidev (13 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ce lien a déjà peut être été donné? pour les non-anglophones, il s'agit un concours vidéo. Avec à la clef... un ipod video à gagner...
> 
> 
> Edit : un click sur un lien de cette page me rend tout sceptique, d'un seul coup... c'est ici



De quoi relancer les rumeurs


----------



## Marcus (13 Septembre 2005)

c'est vrai que ca relance bien la rumeur
rumeur relancée donc


----------

